# Kleine Grafik vergrößern?



## Ich_halt224 (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich habe ein Logo, welches leider viel zu klein ist.
Nun würde ich das gerne vergrößern, habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich das machen kann, und trotzdem eine gute Bildqualität vorhanden bleibt.
Könnt ihr mir da ein paar Tipps geben?


Vielen Dank und schönen Abend 


Tim


----------



## helaukoenig (30. Januar 2007)

Vektorisiere es, d.h. wandle es mithilfe eines Vektorporgammes wie Illustrator oder Feehand in eine Vektorgrafik um. Die kannst du dann ohne Verlust skalieren.


----------

